# Possible Flint river panther paw prints



## FishFanatic (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone hear of any sightings near the Flint at hwy 32 south of Warwick?  I saw a trail of huge paw prints at the boat landing at 32 earlier this summer.  They were coming from the downstream direction in the sand along the bank towards the landing.  We measured them at five inches wide, and about five to six feet between prints.  There were a couple of gaps where I could lay inbetween the prints...and I'm six foot.   It kind of freaked me out a little.  I think that was probably the quickest I've loaded the canoe and got it in the water.


----------



## FishFanatic (Nov 17, 2007)

Hold up a second.  Looking at one of the other threads with the cast pictures on it and Balvariks paw print pics...I'm thinking this was a dog....but it must have be a flippin great dane.  Do cat prints have the claw prints in front of the pads or is that dogs only?  The cats keep their retracted right?  The ones I saw had claw prints too.  I don't know....that must have been a huge dog.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2007)

FishFanatic said:


> Hold up a second.  Looking at one of the other threads with the cast pictures on it and Balvariks paw print pics...I'm thinking this was a dog....but it must have be a flippin great dane.  Do cat prints have the claw prints in front of the pads or is that dogs only?  The cats keep their retracted right?  The ones I saw had claw prints too.  I don't know....that must have been a huge dog.



Dog /canines usually register "claw" marks in their tracks.  Cat/feiline do not register calws UNLESS they are running, usually on a slippery surface (i.e- mud, sand, the roof of your car when you run them off, etc.)


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2007)

Fresh off the game came:


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Randy said:


> Fresh off the game came:



Where was that taken?  Montana?


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 19, 2007)

FishFanatic said:


> Hold up a second. Looking at one of the other threads with the cast pictures on it and Balvariks paw print pics...I'm thinking this was a dog....but it must have be a flippin great dane. Do cat prints have the claw prints in front of the pads or is that dogs only? The cats keep their retracted right? The ones I saw had claw prints too. I don't know....that must have been a huge dog.


 
Ever look at black bear prints??

View attachment 96800


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Where was that taken?  Montana?


Nope.  Closer to Georgia!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Alright, where?  Carolinas?


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Alright, where?  Carolinas?


Florida.  That is a Florida Panther taken on my wife's cousin's ranch in South Florida.  The ranch I hog hunt at.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Randy said:


> Florida.  That is a Florida Panther taken on my wife's cousin's ranch in South Florida.  The ranch I hog hunt at.



If you did not answer, I was throwing out Florida next.  That is a big healthy cat.


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 19, 2007)

Randy said:


> Florida.  That is a Florida Panther taken on my wife's cousin's ranch in South Florida.  The ranch I hog hunt at.


Apparently, they can read, and will not cross state lines.  Ask any DNR Ranger.

The Snakeman


----------



## Randy (Nov 19, 2007)

Snakeman said:


> Apparently, they can read, and will not cross state lines.  Ask any DNR Ranger.
> 
> The Snakeman



Well I do know they can read because there are panther crossing signs all around there along the roads.  They must be able to read or they would not know where to cross at.

But they are pretty much confined to south Florida and do not get up near the boarder to be able to cross over into Georgia.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Randy said:


> But they are pretty much confined to south Florida and do not get up near the boarder to be able to cross over into Georgia.



Two questions:
1) what confines them?
2) What would keep them from crossing the border?  It must be those silly INS forms!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2007)

balvarik said:


> You mean like when the US F&G jerks would tell us that Timber Wolves will not go near a holstein milk-cow because they have too much "human-scent" on them from being milked?
> 
> Mike



Everybody knows wolves don't kill domesticated cattle, dogs did it


----------



## Snakeman (Nov 19, 2007)

balvarik said:


> You mean like when the US F&G jerks would tell us that Timber Wolves will not go near a holstein milk-cow because they have too much "human-scent" on them from being milked?
> 
> Mike


Yep.  Pretty much zactly like that.

The Snakeman


----------



## MICHAEL TAYLOR (Nov 29, 2007)

*They Are Out There*

I Posted On Another Thread That I Saw One 5 Years Ago On Joe Kurtz Wma, Walking Next To The River. Today Is The First Time I Said Anything Because Of The Bull You Get About This.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 30, 2007)

Michael,
I'm glad you posted today. It's good to know there is another believer out there.
Sue


----------



## d_white (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't believe; I KNOW.


----------



## MKW (Dec 2, 2007)

*my story...*

I've never mentioned this anywhere cause most don't believe it and most of the discussions on here seem to revolve around "black" panthers in GA. Well, I've never seen a black one, but I sure as heck saw a tan colored long-tailed cat in Pulaski Co. in 1987 or 88. I was bow hunting deep in the river swamp and it gets dark earlier in the sloughs than it does in our upper field, so when I was coming out through the field in my truck, I noticed something strange looking running in the road in front of my truck. Well, it turned and jumped into a dry creek bed and I knew right away what it was. I had not heard anything about cougars being in GA at that time(and I was 18-19yrs old), so I was gonna try to kill it. I got out of the truck and this big cat was sitting behind a log looking at me. I was so excited and upset that I shot right over him. (Now, I'm glad I missed!) I know what I saw cause this thing was less than 15yrds from me and had a head as big as a basketball. We later found a dead beaver covered in leaves in the swamp and a ton of BIG tracks in the mud. We gave plaster casts to the DNR in our area and never heard anything else about it. True story!!

I know that I will get ridiculed about this, but who cares.

Mike


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 2, 2007)

Jmike said:


> sounds believable enough. I wish the DNR would just at least acknowledge the idea that it would be possible.



You need Government to validate the the testimony of these Woodyites.

They saw what they saw and I beleive them. 

 We really don't know who else besides Ted Turner turn out cougars  in North Florida and possibly in Georgia.  It would have been very possible for the ones he transplanted to have migrated From his Plantation on US 27 in Jefferson Co. up the Aucilla into South Ga.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 2, 2007)

jimbo4116 said:


> You need Government to validate the the testimony of these Woodyites.
> 
> They saw what they saw and I beleive them.
> 
> We really don't know who else besides Ted Turner turn out cougars  in North Florida and possibly in Georgia.  It would have been very possible for the ones he transplanted to have migrated From his Plantation on US 27 in Jefferson Co. up the Aucilla into South Ga.



Well, there are some very respectable (non-lying) honest folks I know in Midland who have seen them decades before me and I was always a bit skeptical until I saw, what I saw in Midland, now 3 times.  Does not matter what others think, it matters what I know.  There is a big cat species in GA, believe it or not.


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm...I need to dig up that old Looty pic again for my proof...


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 2, 2007)

jody7818 said:


> Hmm...I need to dig up that old Looty pic again for my proof...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE=dawg2;1640605]... Does not matter what others think, it matters what I know.  There is a big cat species in GA, believe it or not.[/QUOTE]

Well-spoken!
Sue


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 3, 2007)

Its well documented there are panthers in Georgia, thats not the issue. there are NO BLACK PANTHERS


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its well documented there are panthers in Georgia, thats not the issue. there are NO BLACK PANTHERS



Like I said earlier: Does not matter what others think, it matters what I know. There is a big cat species in GA, believe it or not.  And there are Black ones.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 3, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Cougars,Mountain Lions,Panthers and Puma are all the same cat= PUMA CONCOLOR!
> 
> Are they in Georgia?
> 100% affirmative,Yes,Roger That!
> ...



I do not think the black ones are _Puma Concolor_.  I think the black ones are _Panthera Onca_.  

Jaguars range mainly in Mexico, Central, and South America. There have been confirmed sightings recorded in Texas, Arizona, southern California, and New Mexico. They are found in forests and swamps, are excellent swimmers, and are the most water loving of all the large cats.  So a river would not be a problem for them at all.

The Jaguar (also a "Panther" as is seen in it's Latin name) does have a Melanistic / Black phase that is well documented.


----------



## FishFanatic (Dec 5, 2007)

60Grit said:


> Ever look at black bear prints??
> 
> View attachment 96800




Nah it didn't look like these....didn't have the big heel like these.  Thanks though!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

FishFanatic said:


> Nah it didn't look like these....didn't have the big heel like these.  Thanks though![/QUOT] Take a pic of the tracks...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2007)

If ya`ll find a wild jaguar, spotted or black, here in Georgia, and can prove without a doubt, that it migrated here from Mexico or Central America, on its own accord, I`ll cook and eat it, right down to the claws, teeth, and whiskers.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> If ya`ll find a wild jaguar, spotted or black, here in Georgia, and can prove without a doubt, that it migrated here from Mexico or Central America, on its own accord, I`ll cook and eat it, claws, teeth, and all.



It is a FEDERALLY potected species, don't know if I'd post that


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> It is a FEDERALLY potected species, don't know if I'd post that



I`m not worried.  

Fetch me the critter.  I`ll build a fire and cook it on the courthouse square


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll bet these panthers carry around an equally elusive copy of the woody's cook book, I've seen neither.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> I`m not worried.
> 
> Fetch me the critter.  I`ll build a fire and cook it on the courthouse square



After an unnamed DNR Biologist reviewed my plaster casts he said I could shoot it if it "endangered" me or my family and he did ask that I call him because he really wanted to see it.  I'll holler at you 2nd if I get it, but I ain't eatin' no cat.  I draw the line at Squid (CUTBAIT).  But I am keeping the skull!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jmike said:


> Good luck, I hope you get a shot at it.


I wish  I still think it's someone's PET.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> After an unnamed DNR Biologist reviewed my plaster casts he said I could shoot it if it "endangered" me or my family and he did ask that I call him because he really wanted to see it.  I'll holler at you 2nd if I get it, but I ain't eatin' no cat.  I draw the line at Squid (CUTBAIT).  But I am keeping the skull!




I ain`t never heard of no attack in Georgia. I surely wouldn`t worry about that happenin`.

As for eatin` one, cougar was a favorite meat of the Rocky Mountain fur trappers in the early 1800s. They liked it better than buffalo. I`ve had bobcat roasted over the coals. It was right good.

Mike, your recipe don`t look bad either!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 5, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Cougar steaks!
> 
> 1 lb Cougar steak
> Marinade
> ...



I ate enough "monkey on a stick" in Central America, I'm not eating cat!


----------



## BillCarson (Dec 5, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> After an unnamed DNR Biologist reviewed my plaster casts he said I could shoot it if it "endangered" me or my family and he did ask that I call him because he really wanted to see it.  I'll holler at you 2nd if I get it, but I ain't eatin' no cat.  I draw the line at Squid (CUTBAIT).  But I am keeping the skull!



Why is it necessary or even amusing to blast this panther(?), if it isnt bothering anyone or attacking cattle or livestock?
Why not just leave the thing alone..and try to photograph it with a telephoto lens.
Shooting with a camera takes a lot more skill and woods knowledge than blasting away with a rifle or shotgun.
I'm a reformed deer hunter..thats why I say that. Now I know everyone will want to string me up after that remark. I'm not going there AT ALL..dont even try to lure me into that debate.
I am pulling for the panther.
Happy days,
Douglas


----------



## jody7818 (Dec 6, 2007)

DougBush said:


> Why is it necessary or even amusing to blast this panther(?), if it isnt bothering anyone or attacking cattle or livestock?
> Why not just leave the thing alone..and try to photograph it with a telephoto lens.



With all the stories floating around of Georgia having black panthers, there's got to be a good population of them.  They might need to be thinned out...reckon? 

Personally, I'm a hunter before I'm a photographer.  How about this for a compromise:  I shoot the panther with my gun, and then I'll shoot him with my camera.  Will that work?  But if you want to take the camera shot, I'll let ya.  Then we can both sit by Nicodemus and enjoy that feline.  But we'll let him eat the claws, teeth, and whiskers.


----------



## horse2292 (Dec 20, 2007)

It was 1986 or 87 when we saw our big cat. We were taking off the trash. Back then Ware County had the dumpsters around the county. This was out the Valdosta Hwy. We got out tossed the trash in and of course looked in to see a large freshly skinned animal. First we thought it was a dog. But the teeth were huge and the obvious cat head. Had the long tail and the paws were missing. We called the DNR and reported it but never heard anything more. Looking back I would say that it was 100% a big cat. All through school I remember people talking about seeing them. I guess we need another body before people believe.


----------



## CARDNUT (Dec 20, 2007)

People believe in all sorts of things, aliens, bigfoot, black panthers, etc...... I for one have physically seen a black panther with my eyes. I know for a fact that 2 were shot on McDowell High School property in McDowell County N.C. by my grandfather who was the property manager. The whole property was gated with a 10' high fence and had 3 schools on the property. The gate went 360 degrees around the whole property and had 2 main gates. Everytime something happened on that property, the McDowell county sherrifs dept HAD to be notified by my Grandfather. When my grandfather shot this panther, he called the sherriffs dept and they came and made a report about the incedent. Had to be that way because a shot had been fired on school property. The sherriffs dept then called a gamewarden to the school and they removed the cat from the property. About 6 months later, students had seen a panther running the property and was really close to the school. The students told the principle and they called the gamewardens and the sherriffs dept. They did not see the cat when they did their search. 2 days later, the cat came into my grandfathers yard like the last one did and attacked my grandfather's dog. He came out of the house and shot the panther like he did the other one. Same process repeated it's self once again.

The McDowell County newspaper had a write up about the event in the news paper and the gamewarden would not 'CONFIRM OR DENY" that they had in their possession 2 black panther's (which by the way was all over N.C. back in the day and is referrenced in the Greater Ashville History book that the state put it's stamp on!!! My problem with this is that I saw the cats, my grandfather saw the cats, the sherrif saw the cats, the gamewarden saw the cat, and students of the school seen them as well. Everyone admits that they saw the cats ALL BUT THE GAMEWARDEN! Everyone that was interviewed described the cats as being 130 to 150lbs in size with a tail that was almost the length of it's body and sorry to conflict with anyone's belief BUT BLACK AS NIGHT!...... All of this was documented by the news paper. 

I have no idea about why the gamewarden would not confirm that they had the cats. I still to this day don't understand why it would be a big deal. People see what they see, people believe or don't believe. .. I'm sure alot of folks didn't believe that there couldn't be any JET BLACK whitetail deer but they have been shot. I guess until an actual photo is taken in the wild of a BLACK PANTHER then they just must not exsist........ Anyhow, thanks for letting me share the story and I hope that I don't get burned at the stake for sharing it................LOL.......j/k.  You guys are awesome and I love this site!!.................NUT


----------



## patchestc (Dec 20, 2007)

seen one with my own eyes.  ware county georgia.
believe it or not.  doesn't bother me.
when u see one i'll say i told u so.


----------



## blackbear (Dec 22, 2007)

I wish DNR would stock Panthers,Bighorn sheep ,Mountain Goat & Elk!They can start at cohutta & Swallow creek/Lake Burton/& Ocmulgee.....


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 22, 2007)

Black Panthers have been around a long, long,long time - in South America and now Central America.
But I would find it very hard to believe that they are in Georgia!
Having lived in Mexico for about 18 months and knowing the Mexican landscape (rocky mountains and deserst with almost no vegitation and almost no wild life at all; why would such a big cat want to vebture anywhere away from the abundant food and water sources in South and or Central America. It just doesn't make any sense (unless someone is transporting them here).


----------



## Andrew256 (Dec 30, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Two questions:
> 1) what confines them?
> 2) What would keep them from crossing the border?  It must be those silly INS forms!



Maybe they don't want to pay state income taxes? Idk.


----------



## poolgy (Dec 30, 2007)

For many years people have reported sightings of cougars and panthers in GA.  The DNR has always avoided the question.  Florida still has an admitted population of around 50 to 70 panthers.  Just google Florida panthers and there is an endless list of info.  I do not remember the date but I believe it was the late 80's that it was reported some of the Florida panther project made it to GA but they claimed to have captured all of them.    I have worked for and talked to many people in SE GA that would guarantee you they have seen cougars or panthers on their property.


----------



## Andrew256 (Dec 31, 2007)

What good reason does GA DNR have to deny the fact that panthers do exist in GA? I don't understand.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 5, 2008)

Back when I was 8 my family went camping at Efaula. The car gave out and a GA DNR ranger gave pops a ride to town as we waited with the car a tan cougar with a collar on jumped cross the road and my father said the ranger explained to him FL released ten or so and a few had made their way into GA and that they were tracking them to see if they would maybe repopulate the area. My dad came back looking like he saw a ghost I still get that story a few times a year. I believe him but haven't seen anything with my eyes just thought I would share my story on the Panthers in GA


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 24, 2009)

Murphy said:


> Back when I was 8 my family went camping at Efaula. The car gave out and a GA DNR ranger gave pops a ride to town as we waited with the car a tan cougar with a collar on jumped cross the road and my father said the ranger explained to him FL released ten or so and a few had made their way into GA and that they were tracking them to see if they would maybe repopulate the area. My dad came back looking like he saw a ghost I still get that story a few times a year. I believe him but haven't seen anything with my eyes just thought I would share my story on the Panthers in GA



Yep, one made it up almost to Columbus, another made it up to Screven Co..  A few hung out in the Waycross area.  One or two (I can't remember how many) were killed by hunters in Ga.  One took up over near Cairo.  They actually did this twice, the second time was with more texas cougars (that is where they were from, or raised in captivity).  It was a fesibility study to see about establishing a second population of Florida panthers.  They were originally released in the big bend area of Fla. near the suwannee river.  They were supposed to be fixed, but either one or two of the females had cubs (one of the cubs died when it was tranquilized).  I will see if i can refind the link that tells the whole history of the second experiment, shows where all of the cats went.  All were recovered or accounted for (either killed by hunters or cars).  

I don't know whether the Florida panther has made it here or not, but every year they are making their way farther north in Fla.  It is mainly young males looking for females, and if I am not mistaken one or two has made it up to Volusia Co. and I think a female made it that far too.  I think the main problem with any rapid move out of florida is the highway system, that appears to be one of the bigger barriers.  If just one or two females makes it up above I-10, I imagine the population will take off.  South East Georgia especially along with the rest of south Ga. has ample prey and uninterrupted timber lands.  Once they make it to either the panhandle of Fla  or the Okefenokee we will be seeing alot of panthers here in south Ga. in no time.  

Central Georgia has a good bit of habitat for them too.  If the woods can hold black bears, the certainly can hold panthers.  Central Ga. has a population of black bears and has more than enough deer for panthers to feed on, along with an exploding wild hog population.  The whole peidmont/coastal plain  boundry both east and west of Macon, is not as populated as it used to be and there are vast areas of timber lands and a good population of deer.

We know the bears are begining to show up in places in Ga. that they haven't been in years, one was treed and captured in Albany (radium springs area) a few years back, and more recently one was captured in Tifton.  The one in Albany is thought to followed the flint up from the appalachicola area (bears are there) and the one in Tifton probably originated over in the okefenokee.  

Whether panthers are here now or not is a question that I don't know the answer to, however, I can state that they will be here for good in my life time unless I die sooner than I plan on it.  They will either get here from out west (they are now confirmed in La., Mo., Il. and Arkansas) or they will make it here from Florida.  One of the reasons they vanished from the eastern woods was the white tailed deer pretty much vanished, the deer is back with a vengence, panthers will follow sooner or later, with or without various game agencies helping them.


----------



## Seth carter (May 26, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Yep, one made it up almost to Columbus, another made it up to Screven Co..  A few hung out in the Waycross area.  One or two (I can't remember how many) were killed by hunters in Ga.  One took up over near Cairo.  They actually did this twice, the second time was with more texas cougars (that is where they were from, or raised in captivity).  It was a fesibility study to see about establishing a second population of Florida panthers.  They were originally released in the big bend area of Fla. near the suwannee river.  They were supposed to be fixed, but either one or two of the females had cubs (one of the cubs died when it was tranquilized).  I will see if i can refind the link that tells the whole history of the second experiment, shows where all of the cats went.  All were recovered or accounted for (either killed by hunters or cars).
> 
> I don't know whether the Florida panther has made it here or not, but every year they are making their way farther north in Fla.  It is mainly young males looking for females, and if I am not mistaken one or two has made it up to Volusia Co. and I think a female made it that far too.  I think the main problem with any rapid move out of florida is the highway system, that appears to be one of the bigger barriers.  If just one or two females makes it up above I-10, I imagine the population will take off.  South East Georgia especially along with the rest of south Ga. has ample prey and uninterrupted timber lands.  Once they make it to either the panhandle of Fla  or the Okefenokee we will be seeing alot of panthers here in south Ga. in no time.
> 
> ...



one was hit by a car near stateboro


----------



## chevyguy (May 30, 2009)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Its well documented there are panthers in Georgia, thats not the issue. there are NO BLACK PANTHERS


There are some big black cats around. Call 'em what you want


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 30, 2009)

It really is interesting that not once, EVER, has there been a single documented case of a black cougar, the sad thing is everyone has "seen one" yet it has not be documented, ever, anywhere.  I don't mean to be a spoiler, but, it just aint happened.  I googled what you were refering too in NC and all that came up was this thread.  I reckon everyone who saw it never wrote about it or whatever,  I am sorry, but black panthers (cougars) DO NOT EXIST. There is not a single instance, scientifically, or whatever of one.  If you can produce a black cougar, you would be famous.  Pass me what you are ....well I aint going there.  However, I did see one, was on a leash, a bigfoot was walking it, just before it hopped into a UFO to go vote for Obama.....cause, them black panthers did support Obama I saw that on the news......


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 1, 2009)

I have seen two Black Bears in the Ocmulgee River area through houston/twiggs/pulaski county so the one in Tifton could as well came down from there. I know bears rome for miles so it will not surprise me for some cats to be around. I think it would be cool. I can only imagine how hard they would be to get a good look at. I have only seen 2 Bobcats my whole life and that was pure accident.


----------

